# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) >  نحوی ایندکس گذاری

## korosh00

سلام 
نحوی ایندکس گذاری در اس کیو ال چجوری هست ؟
ممنون

----------


## esteghamat

سلام
ابتدا بايد انواع ايندكس رو بشناسي : كلاستر و نانكلاستر
كلاستر كه همون ايندكس كليد اصلي جدوله.
ايندكس هايي كه بصورت خاص براي جستجو كمك مي كنن همون نانكلاستر ها هستن. 
قبل از اينكه براي سراغ ايندكس گذاري ابتدا بايد ببيني كه روي هر جدولت چه Query هايي و چه شرط هايي اجرا مي شه كه بر اساس اونها براي ايندكس مناسب بگذاري .

----------


## korosh00

من می خوام جدول موقع لودش با حجم زیاد دچار مشکل نشه .
میگن باید ایندکس گذاری شده باشه .
زیاد متوجه نشدم آیا این روشی که گفتند برای لود از دیتابیس درسته ؟
ممنون

----------

